# Seldom's Stamp of Approval!



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

For manyyears I've been using solid stretchers made by Larry Hall out of LeGrange IN. Great solid boards that he no longer makes but I've been wanting to try some adjustables so I purchased some of Pat Stefanick's adjustable coyote stretchers. They met and exceed my expectations!!! Excellent product that I'd highly recommend them. 

Pat and his wife Joan are super nice folks here in Michigan to do business with and are highly accommodating with super fast service and very well packaged shipping.

Though us from the welding community tend to stick together I'm sure he'd sell to any non-welder as well!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Huh, didn't know Pat was a welder. 
You should've went to his house and picked them up. 
You be amazed at his inventory.
Nice people


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Pat always sets up at the Convention in Evart. He's just inside the big door on the left in the new building. Nice stuff! I have some of his and really like them.

John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I agree. Pat's stretchers are great! I like his wolf stretchers.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Been using Pat's coyote, fox, and mink adjustable stretchers for many years. He makes a great product.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well I'm pretty darn picky, maybe anal, when it comes to stretchers mainly because I know what works for me and are an integral part of the reason why my averages are high, as are my Top Lot numbers. 

Larry Hall's solids are terrific but I wanted to try some adjustable coyote stretchers a few years ago so I did my research and bought a handful from a very highly touted idividual. Nice worksmenship BUT I had to rework them to MY specs. When I recieved Pat's adustables I immediately overlaid my reworked ones with one of his and they were a perfect match! I'm a happy trapper!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Work wood?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

gilgetter said:


> Work wood?


Not sure what you're saying but I do, did, and have done! In fact, Ieven did a little welding on'em!!!:evilsmile


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Pat will also make solids to your specifications. I have an order in now and will pick up at convention. I think Pat mainly works to NAFA specifications but is very eager to please his customers.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

You lucky guys still have coyotes I may have almost as many fishers as yodel dogs.
Jim


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

James Dymond said:


> You lucky guys still have coyotes I may have almost as many fishers as yodel dogs.
> Jim


I'm starting to wonder if that isn't true for me down here Jim!! I knew of and experienced a wave of mange coming my way from the southeast the past two years. Along with the mange we had a possible Parvo outbreak last summer here according to a local Vet. The Vet is in Saginaw Co. but close to Midland Co and she said she treated herself alone over a dozen dogs last year with mange and local dog breeders were losingentire litters to Parvo.

I had a property owner that's close to the County's lines contract me the end of last Januaray to trap off a pack of manged-up coyotes that were harrassing his ponies and cattle. I quickly caught 7 and 5 were with mange!

I'm getting reports now of manged coyote sightings county-wide AND all of my property owners are seeing more rabbits than in recent years.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Not sure what you're saying but I do, did, and have done! In fact, Ieven did a little welding on'em!!!:evilsmile


A question more than any thing. Was thinken a fella that can melt metal wouldn't have no trouble wittlen some boards.Just asken.


----------

